# Need some Help..



## Orlando2304 (Jul 16, 2011)

Recently I test my 350z enthusiat in the dyno... The graphics shows a 244 horse power and 221 torq. My car have a injen intake, headers and dual exhaust pipe 2 1/2" inches. The headers & the exhaust pipe are from ebay low budget. Sincerely I hope more horse power than the car have. I need change the dual exhaust for simple or buy a borla exhaust..? Helppppp


----------

